# Digicam fun--96 200SX SE-R



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, I've been on the forum for a year and have yet to post any pics. of my car. My fiancee gave me a digital camara for my b-day so the first thing I take pics. of is the car. The car is a little dirty but still picture worthy. Any opinions? The engine bay really needs something, I think powder coating the valve cover red is the next cosmetic mod. I'm doing.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Car's lookin good man, but wait... is that... no, it couldn't be... a GT-R badge?  hehe Good start, 200s look good in red. I'm diggin the lil grille mod. Engine bay looks fine the way it is... all go, no show. But tha's my opinion. And keep those OEM rims!

BTW, nice pic flip on the last one... you wish you had a RHD.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

GT-R badge? Oh, I see what you are referring to, actually it is a new SE-R badge but it is kind of hard to see.

Shit, I just noticed that last pic., I must of accidentally flipped the pic. while editting....oh well, I can pretend I'm JDM


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

zeno said:


> *GT-R badge? Oh, I see what you are referring to, actually it is a new SE-R badge but it is kind of hard to see.*


My mistake, didn't mean to hate...  Please forgive me hehe

Yuo R jDM m4$74H!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice pics, nice car, I approve.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Car's lookin good man, but wait... is that... no, it couldn't be... a GT-R badge?  hehe Good start, 200s look good in red. I'm diggin the lil grille mod. Engine bay looks fine the way it is... all go, no show. But tha's my opinion. And keep those OEM rims!
> 
> BTW, nice pic flip on the last one... you wish you had a RHD.  *


beautiful red se-r... i wish i had one . and like ^^^ said... KEEP THE OEM WHEELS! sleeper style rules


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Dam you i want a sunroof. nice car


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

crystal heads and corners would look sweet.

red powder coated valve cover a good way to start also with the hs cai with all them red hoses and stuff would look sweet as hell.

keep them rims cuz they are most beautiful rims i seen ( also cleaner than mine )

great car ! keep it up !


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *crystal heads and corners would look sweet.
> 
> red powder coated valve cover a good way to start also with the hs cai with all them red hoses and stuff would look sweet as hell.
> 
> ...


lol, i knew this would come


nice car bro, you should be happy that yours still works


post: 300 YAY


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
I like the Right Hand Drive 

Seth


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

Nice car, love the red SE-Rs. Looks like someone got your radio though lol


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Looks like someone got your radio though lol


In the process of swapping in a new one. Maybe I'll scam my insurance and say it was stolen.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Beautiful car ZENO,
I envy all SER owners, especially the one's that drive red ones.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice SE-R!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is that an automatic? the shift plate around it looks too big to be a manual, looks like you did the auto touch up, to make it look better


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup: nice ride!lovin it


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

It's a manual.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow, thats nice and clean. I want one... bad!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice lookin ya got there........whats that red light in the RPM gauge?


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow!, great job! I have a red car as well, and i'd say its one of the best colors!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> *nice lookin ya got there........whats that red light in the RPM gauge? *


They don't have those on the GXE? It's a light that flashes when you a door is open or flashes if you have the alarm on. Must have took the pic right when it flashed. 

-PC


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *nice lookin ya got there........whats that red light in the RPM gauge? *


 those only come on the models with a stock alarm.


----------

